# What's a good price?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wondering what renegades are going for on average, a friend of mine has a 800 I'm thinking of buying, he's asking 4600 but I think I can talk him down lower. I'd like to get it 4000 or less so I can pay it off quick. The bike is bone stock and hardly ever ridden at the moment. It went to nats last year and was ridden once the whole trip. Not sure of the miles or hours or what year model but I'll update this when I find out.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I think that is a great price,when I got my 07 gade 800 the guy was asking 6500 it was all stock with 500miles on it(but i traded a sportbike for it)and from what I seen around here most were going for around $5000-$7000.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 22, 2013)

If i saw one for 4 I whould have bought it .


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's a 07 found that out this morn, goin to try and catch up with him today and see if I can talk him down. Thanks for the responses.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well couldn't talk him under 4600, goin to ride it tomorrow hopefully. Seriously thinking about making the investment since my brute will be down for a while.




















100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

$4600 is a steal better jump on it, I found a 2010 for 5500 but stained motors and no snorkel scare me :/

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I did the exact same thing a year ago.i got my gade because my brute was down and we had a big trip coming up.and I said I would get my brute going and keep both for a while only because I put so much into my brute but after a weekend with the gade I went home and stuck a for sale sign on the Kawi


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol I had a trade offer on my brute from another buddy this morn. 1k and my brute ( wich is in pieces ) for his built 300 Honda. Don't have that much extra cash or I would have considered it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Price is great for that gade, I'd jump on it if you have the means to. You wont be disappointed with the performance or handling, and theres several things you can do to improve it alot over where it is already at.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Mudslinger800x said:


> I did the exact same thing a year ago.i got my gade because my brute was down and we had a big trip coming up.and I said I would get my brute going and keep both for a while only because I put so much into my brute but after a weekend with the gade I went home and stuck a for sale sign on the Kawi


LMAO! These Canned Hams are pretty nice bikes!


----------

